# Tappen Zee....update



## AmtrakerBx (Jul 28, 2003)

> Commuter lines... New Tappan Zee bridge – with tracks?
> 
> The AP reported last week a new Tappan Zee Bridge spanning the Hudson River in New York, 50 feet wider than the current one, could carry eight lanes of traffic, a commuter rail line and a light rail line – while still having regulation highway shoulders and a path for walkers, bicyclists and even anglers, officials said July 22. Or – the bridge could vanish, with traffic and trains going into a tunnel under the river and drivers paying extra for the privilege of using a bus lane... or nothing could happen at all, with the 48-year-old bridge remaining as it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 28, 2003)

What kind of Light Rail will run over the Trappan Zee?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 28, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> What kind of Light Rail will run over the Trappan Zee and from where?


They haven't even decided if they will build a new bridge capable of carrying light rail. Therefore there has been no discussion about what type of light rail car would be used.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 28, 2003)

What do you think about the Tappan Zee?


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 28, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> What do you think about the Tappan Zee?


When we drive to Florida, next to the DC area, it has some of the worse traffic congestion, but the view is absolutely stunning.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 30, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> What do you think about the Tappan Zee?


nothing that i coould say on this board without severe censoring :lol:


----------

